# .893 from .901



## theBonVoyage (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, So I'm about to send my bionic back when my replacement comes tomorrow. To be on the safe side, I want to restore .893 from .901 - I've been researching this all day and all I can find is how to get TO .901 and no info on getting back to .893 FROM .901

I tried to restore sys with r3l3as3droot only to soft brick...twice...

If anyone knows of an existing thread or how this can be done I'd really appreciate the help.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Wrong place to post this thread, but here. Read the entire OP. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/


----------

